# Gigging from dock/wading



## Guynamedtom (Oct 6, 2013)

Do any of you have a recommendation on a good handheld light for gigging flounder? I bought a fatmax led spotlight but it reflects off of the water and doesn't allow you to see I to the water.


----------



## Fisherdad1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Look up "DIY hand held led gigging light" and you will find lots of links. They are easy to build, inexpensive, light weight, low energy drain so they last a long time on a relatively small battery. I use the same deer feeder battery that I use for my kayak fish finder. The link below shows how to build a double headed light. I use a single and I think it works just fine. I used a MR16 LED bulb from Lowes with pin style connections. I used an appropriate size leader wire sleeve that would fit very snug over the pin on the bulb, and I could crimp the other end of the long sleeve to the wire. Some folks solder it, but i suck at soldering.

The most difficult part for most folks would be cutting a circular piece of clear plastic for the lens. It was not a problem for me. I used a hole saw with the pilot bit removed. Used it on the slowest speed possible in my drill press (speed=friction=heat=melted plastic that gums up the saw). Even on the slowest speed i would make contact for a few seconds and lift back up to let it cool, repeat until you cut through.

Good luck.

http://youtu.be/tZ5VxvSPaaM


----------



## banjovie (Nov 1, 2008)

Check out www.fishinglightsetc.com Flounder Pro 2000 its an awesome light!!


----------

